
To find suspects, police quietly turn to Google - dredmorbius
http://www.wral.com/to-find-suspects-police-quietly-turn-to-google/17377435/
======
ram_rar
I am really concerned about how much data does Google`s Project FI store
compared to other mobile carriers. From their privacy page [1]

Except for CPNI, we may share all personal information with other Google
products as explained by the Google Privacy Policy and the Project Fi Privacy
Notice. This allows Project Fi to work across Google products to give you a
seamless Google experience.

[1]
[https://support.google.com/fi/answer/6181037?visit_id=1-6365...](https://support.google.com/fi/answer/6181037?visit_id=1-636568372904623361-1460654595&p=privacy&rd=1)

